# First Omega Purchase



## Bustergrey36 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all

I purchased my first omega pre bond seamaster 300. The dial has no numbers painted onto the bezel and the paint on the 12 dial is worn. I haven't received it yet, but will post some pics when I get it.

I just wanted to know if it was possible to get the numbers painted onto the watch? If so is there anyone who can do it and the estimated cost. I paid Â£500 for the watch, but not sure if it make financial sense to pay lots more to get the numbers painted.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

stick some pictures up James and we might be able to help. It might just need a bezel insert


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Bezel insert on that model shouldn't be a problem for the 300 series as there's loads of the out the.

I had an early model that I could'nt get one for & had it reprinted.

So don't worry about the bezel.

Do you know what rhe movement is yet.


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you post a picture??


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

I love this watch but all depends on the condition - look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Antmart13 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've the buying of an omega like what your talking please post a picture ... Regards Anthony ....


----------

